# Fixing the teletext bug... :(



## Budge (Nov 11, 2001)

Hi peeps!

First of all, thank you for saving me the expense/hassle of getting my non-faulty TV repaired!

After setting up a 2nd TiVo in the bedroom on the Mrs' Toshiba telly, and discovering my ignorance of the teletext bug, i'm a little bit stuck about what to do next.

I have a non-networked 250gb TiVo, upgraded using the Steve Conrad guide myself.
I assume this means the kernel has been edited?

Reading other threads, it seems that it would be foolish to request the 2.5.5a update from TiVo, as this will drop me back down to 137gb again?

So...

Is there a way of pulling out the disk, and replacing the files through my PC?

If so, is there a 'for dummies' explaination, as my linux knowledge is non-existent...

I have the MFSTools CD to boot from..

Thanks for your patience!
Mike.

EDIT: I also have a Pronto serial cable, would this help?!


----------



## Budge (Nov 11, 2001)

Anybody? 

Am I better off requesting the upgrade, and repatching the kernel??


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Honestly I don't know the full answer but as no-one else is pitching in...
As you have upgraded you will need to pull the drive to enable a Bash prompt over serial.
I would imagine that you could telnet and ftp over that once it's running in Tivo to replace the files needed for the 2.5.5a fix without requesting it from CS.
My suspicion would be that if you request the upgrade the kernel change will have pretty dire effects on your set up but I don't know for sure.

I would read up on bash over serial and decide if you can face the effort.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

This thread has all the information you need about the 2.5.5a self-upgrade, but it assumes a network connection.

To modify the drive in your PC, boot from the MFSTools CD in byteswapped mode (*vmlnodma hdX=bswap * at the Boot: prompt) and mount partition 4. The /lib directory is off the root.


----------



## Budge (Nov 11, 2001)

blindlemon said:


> This thread has all the information you need about the 2.5.5a self-upgrade, but it assumes a network connection.
> 
> To modify the drive in your PC, boot from the MFSTools CD in byteswapped mode (*vmlnodma hdX=bswap * at the Boot: prompt) and mount partition 4. The /lib directory is off the root.


Thanks blindlemon!
Sorry to be a pain, but is it possible to explain it in a step-by-step way?
I thought MFSTools booted to a bash prompt, how do I get the Boot: prompt?
Not sure how to mount the drive either.... 
Sorry..


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

All this LInux stuff (and booting, mounting and whatever) left me cold too.

I went for plan B and sent my disk to blindlemon (together with a wodge of money for a disk upgrade, cachecard, memory and all sorts of other goodies) and he did it all for me (what a star!)

All I had to do was remove the old disk, stick it in the post, and then install all the goodies when they came back a few days later.

I'd heartily recommend this approach for the Linux-phobic!


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Budge said:


> I thought MFSTools booted to a bash prompt, how do I get the Boot: prompt?
> Not sure how to mount the drive either....


As the CD starts to boot it will pause and give you the Boot: prompt. Instead of just hitting enter, type

*vmlnodma hdX=bswap*

and then hit enter (where hdX is hdb, hdc or hdd depending on the IDE port to which your TiVo drive is attached).

To mount the root partition, at the bash prompt type

*mount /dev/hdX4 /mnt/tivo*

Your TiVo's / directory will then be 'mounted' at /mnt/tivo - so where you would type / at the telnet bash prompt, type /mnt/tivo/ instead.

The build-version file will be at /mnt/tivo/etc/


----------



## Budge (Nov 11, 2001)

Ok, so this is what i'm gonna do, can anyone correct me if wrong:

Primary Master - MFSTools2 CD
Primary Slave - CD containing pxmpegdecode.o (2.55a)
Secondary Master - Tivo HD
Secondary Slave - Empty

At the first Boot: pomt:

vmlnodma hdc=bswap

At the bash prompt:

mount /dev/hdc4 /mnt/tivo
cd /lib/modules
mount -o rw -o remount /mnt/tivo
cp pxmpegdecode.o pxmpegdecode.old

cd /lib/modules
bin
put hdb:\pxmpegdecode.o ??????
quit

mount -o ro -o remount /
exit


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

To copy pxmpegdecode.o from the CD at hda you would need something like

mount /dev/hda /mnt/a
cp /mnt/a/pxmpegdecode.o /mnt/tivo/lib/modules


----------



## Budge (Nov 11, 2001)

Right!

I think ive done this, but the file i've copied over is read-only. (As it was burnt on a CD).

Will this matter?

It also had a little star net to it when I did a ls to check if it was there...


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Read-only is OK and I don't think it needs to be executable as these modules are loaded rather than executed.

However, *chmod 755 pxmpegdecode.o* will make it executable and won't do any harm


----------



## Budge (Nov 11, 2001)

Hooray, everything seems ok!
Thanks for all your help Blindlemon!!!


----------

